# 4670 vs. 9500gt



## TheLetterD (Nov 16, 2008)

which 2 buy?4670 is more pwrfull i know but accesorries????????????
which is the cheapest 9600gt/gso frm zotac/palit/xfx


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

The order goes like this-

9600GT>4670>9500GT

The cheapest 9600GT is that of Xpertvision. It's tough to find one here, though.
Other than this, the Zotac 9600GT is a great buy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

9600gt > Hd4670 > 9600gso ~= Hd4650 >> 9500gt > 8600gts > 8600gt > 9400gt > 8500gt.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 17, 2008)

Graphics: Palit 9600GT 512MB : 06600.00


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> The order goes like this-
> 
> 9600GT>4670>9500GT
> 
> ...



+1.

9600GT performs somewhat better than HD4670 but 4670 was never meant to compete with 9600GT. It was made to compete with 9500GT .


----------



## booobooo (Nov 18, 2008)

I Agree With Psych. And Advise A Palit 9600GT 512MB For Rs. 6600.00 In Delhi. The Card Gives Hardcore Value For Money.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

go for plait 4670 5775+shipping(200 or 250) not confirm and 4650 4900+shipping


----------



## cooldude1 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ Or Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 - 6500/- + 100 Shipping


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 19, 2008)

Raul this your price i saw on our thread i think u recognize


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

9500 GSO totally unfit for GAMING. Go for 9600 GT or 8600GT from XFX or Palit. Sufficient for you.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 19, 2008)

^^


MetalheadGautham said:


> 9600gt > Hd4670 > 9600gso ~= Hd4650 >> 9500gt > 8600gts > 8600gt > 9400gt > 8500gt.



this is the order, and goin by it...8600gt has got no vfm left...well atleast anymore...
ati rules...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 9600gt > Hd4670 > 9600gso ~= Hd4650 >> 9500gt > 8600gts > 8600gt > 9400gt > 8500gt.



9600GSO is better than HD4670

HD4670 SUCKS BIG TIME against 9600Gxx

U get XpertVision from lynx-india for 6-6.2k with delivery and VAT(already added)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

sagar_coolx said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> this is the order, and goin by it...8600gt has got no vfm left...well atleast anymore...
> ati rules...



Some 8600GTs are retailing for as low as 3k... so at that price, they definitely are VFM.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 9600GSO is better than HD4670
> 
> HD4670 SUCKS BIG TIME against 9600Gxx
> 
> U get XpertVision from lynx-india for 6-6.2k with delivery and VAT(already added)


Reviews state otherwise. Many times, HD4670 is stronger than or equal to 9600GSO, with only very few benchmarks going in favour of 9600GSO.

But yes, in today's world, it makes little sense to buy either 9600GSO or HD4670 when 9600GT costs a few 100s of rupees extra and offers much better performance. HD4650 may be there since its one of the most powerful passively cooled cards which also draws less power - ideal for HTPCs, but I am not sure about HD4670's role in the market. Its quite niche IMO.


----------



## cooldude1 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ +1 tatzy i said go for 9600GT


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 19, 2008)

get a load of this:
when idle the 4670 eats just 18 watts n under load max 58 watts....
while the nvidias conume atleast twice as much..with not exactly twice the performance


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> +1.
> 
> 9600GT performs somewhat better than HD4670 but 4670 was never meant to compete with 9600GT. It was made to compete with 9500GT .


Actually, the HD4670 was made to compete against 9600GSO. The problem for AMD is, they never expected that 9600GT would occupy the price point which 9600GSO once occupied. By today's standards, 9600GSO is officially *DEAD, USELESS, OUTDATED *and* POWERHUNGRY*.

For competing with 9500GT, there is actually NO card from AMD. All cards are slightly below or slightly above it. Infact, there are HARDLY any competing cards between the two companies in the low end to mid range segment.


sagar_coolx said:


> get a load of this:
> when idle the 4670 eats just 18 watts n under load max 58 watts....
> while the nvidias conume atleast twice as much..with not exactly twice the performance



Thats why I said HD4670 is for a _*special niche market*_ who prefer power efficiency along with performance, though performance needn't be top notch. While HD4670 is the best performer for its price, and price to performance ratio of HD4670 is AS GOOD AS 9600GT, it definitely makes a lot of sense for gamers to spend just Rs. 800 extra and get a TRUE gaming card, like the 9600GT.

*My prediction: HD4670 is going to do wonders in the laptop market, when it goes mobile.*

Edit: Take a look at this guys:
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2628
Now THAT's the reason people recommend 9600GT.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

sagar_coolx said:


> get a load of this:
> when idle the 4670 eats just 18 watts n under load max 58 watts....
> while the nvidias conume atleast twice as much..with not exactly twice the performance



9600GTdoes give about 2x performance

and 2x Overclocking(it hits 9800GTX like performance if u r n xperienced OCer)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 9600GTdoes give about 2x performance
> 
> and 2x Overclocking(it hits 9800GTX like performance if u r n xperienced OCer)



wrong. more like 1.35x performance.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 22, 2008)

Finally...I Think You Should Settle For The Palit 9600GT 512MB. Just Go Ahead And Buy It. You Will never regret.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Dude, please stop spamming every thread. I and many others know that you have bought that card but please just stop it.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial...Do You Have A Problem In My Advocatibg What Is Good To Buy. Please Stick To Your Own Coments As Much As I Do.

Either Of us Has No Right To Intrude Each Other.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Did you even bother to look at his budget of requirement before recommanding it ? Tell me. The topic title itslef says HD4670 vs 9500GT that means his budget is low (<5k).


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

off topic what this \m/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^The Devil's Horns sign.... google it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, 9600GT

nomatter 2x or 1.35x


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Isnt it out of his budget ? If he is ready to extend his budget, then definitely 9600GT but otherwise, HD4670. BTW, we debated soo much. The OP never replied .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay luk now

HD4650 @ 4.8k
HD4670 @ 5.4k

These have a performance difference which is negligible.

9600GT @ 6.2k

I wud say, the xtra 0.8k will be very very productive, and even more, cuz as I said earlier, an OCed 9600GT performs like a 9800GTX, if not 9800GTX+.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^What I am trying to tell is the OP is not responding in any manner so we dont know if he can extend his budget or not. In some cases, people even refuse to pay .5k more! And what if his PSU is not powerful enough to handle the 9600GT ? There are many things to look at. All we need is the OP, who is stuck in 8th grade to reply!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

LOLz true, OP has not shown any further interest!!


----------



## booobooo (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial...His Budget May Be Low But Since It is Not That Low...He Could Wait And Upgrade To What We can Say An Excellent Value For His Paitence.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Ya like after a year.... it will make an excellent buy...


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

why not 4 years.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 24, 2008)

Let's Not Be Prude...he can Do It very Soon I Am Sure.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

booobooo said:


> Let's Not Be Prude...he can Do It very Soon I Am Sure.



Actually, I think you are right coz 9600GT hardly costs 1k-1.2k more than 9500GT and is totally worth it!


----------



## booobooo (Nov 24, 2008)

You Are A Friend Mate...Psychosocial. Let's tell Him the Best.


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

OP first check your budget and then the time of purchase and buy the best you can get at that time. Don't think that if I had waited i would have bought that.
Make a clear decision. and then go for it. google the suggestions and then follow them.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^OP is dead. Close the thread!


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 24, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> OP first check your budget and then the time of purchase and buy the best you can get at that time. Don't think that if I had waited i would have bought that.
> Make a clear decision. and then go for it. google the suggestions and then follow them.



simple 9600 is faster than 4670 even at default.if overclocked its more faster.4670-100 so 9600-125@ default.if OC 9600-135 to 150


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 24, 2008)

Time to close the thread. Just get 9600GT and a good psu.


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok woh khareed lega.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Actually, I think you are right coz 9600GT hardly costs 1k-1.2k more than 9500GT and is totally worth it!


Wrong. 9500GT costs Rs. 3,300 (XpertVision 512MB) while the cheapest 9600GT is again XpertVision 512MB, which costs Rs. 6,030.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

Calibre costs 4.5-4.9k. 512MB.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

^^Compared to that, HD4650 is much better.

I don't remember any 9500GT except XV costing below 3,400.


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2008)

Where that op gone. who is he? I forget him totally.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Wrong. 9500GT costs Rs. 3,300 (XpertVision 512MB) while the cheapest 9600GT is again XpertVision 512MB, which costs Rs. 6,030.



3.3k, really?


----------



## booobooo (Nov 26, 2008)

OP...Lagta Hai Ki Hum Sab Se Tang Aakar Chala Gaya...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 3.3k, really?



go to lynx-india.com and verify for yourself.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

dude, u have to add VAT 4% and also, shipping costs(like 250bucks)


----------



## booobooo (Nov 27, 2008)

But Op kahan Hai...This Is All For Him.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

even with vat and shipping, it would be around 3.7K. Still VFM IMO.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 28, 2008)

mod plz closed this thread


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 28, 2008)

3.7k 9500GT is indeed worth but wait, seriously this thread shud be closed(tht F*** OP was killed last nite)by me


----------

